# Dutch amateur football (aka soccer)



## thearsenal (Oct 13, 2013)

Last Sunday (October 6, 2013), I shot some pictures at a local football (soccer) club. Because the other team was better than the team I support, the action took mostly place on the other side of the field. I managed to shoot some decent pictures though.

I used my 50D and my 70-200 2.8 L.


----------

